# Lost! Pit Boss not producing smoke



## How2doit? (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello friends. I really don’t know where to go. This is my second cook with this smoker and I don’t see smoke coming out of it. It is on. Producing heat but not smoke. Same pellets than my first smoke. Any help is very appreciated


----------



## bregent (Jun 8, 2020)

Which model and what temp is it set to?


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 8, 2020)

bregent said:


> Which model and what temp is it set to?


P820 series
Set at 225


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 8, 2020)

How2doit? said:


> P820 series
> Set at 225


Had smoke first time? Did you clean the firepot?


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 8, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Had smoke first time? Did you clean the firepot?


I did clean and it did smoke the first time. 
I am already regretting getting this smoker. Only 2 days reading things here and I’m convinced that I need a tec Rec in my life.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 8, 2020)

Also, did you read the manual for proper lighting procedure?  My Son has a PB700 and the 2nd time it didn't work, no smoke or heat.  We took the grate and metal covers off, the firepot was overloaded with pellets.  Completely cleaned it out.  Relit it from scratch and it worked perfectly that day.  Waiting to see if it will work on the third cook in a few weeks, as he's new to smoking meats.  We're very proud as his first cook was Ribs, turned out great.  The second one , with all the problems was Pork Butt.  Also came out excellent and only took 15 hours.

Mike


----------



## mike243 (Jun 8, 2020)

The lower the temp the more smoke you will see , chicken takes smoke pretty easy, What pellets did you not say you were using?


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 8, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Also, did you read the manual for proper lighting procedure?  My Son has a PB700 and the 2nd time it didn't work, no smoke or heat.  We took the grate and metal covers off, the firepot was overloaded with pellets.  Completely cleaned it out.  Relit it from scratch and it worked perfectly that day.  Waiting to see if it will work on the third cook in a few weeks, as he's new to smoking meats.  We're very proud as his first cook was Ribs, turned out great.  The second one , with all the problems was Pork Butt.  Also came out excellent and only took 15 hours.
> 
> Mike


I did went thru the whole manual and seems like i


mike243 said:


> The lower the temp the more smoke you will see , chicken takes smoke pretty easy, What pellets did you not say you were using?


i am using black mountain. I’m trying to smoke a 15 # brisket. Now somehow started to smoke again. Totally weird


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 8, 2020)

I just want to let you all know that somehow the smoke is coming and working. I will keep an eye and if I have a persistent problem I will return this one and buy me a tec tec. Thanks


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 8, 2020)

That's good.  I've found that if you do not run the pit temp too high, like 275 or less, and watch the pit temp with a separate probe, since the built in probes are usually not accurate, you should be OK.

Mike


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 8, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> i am running at 225. It is my first brisket and I’m a bit scare. A friend who was been smoking for a long time told me to keep in the smoker until 160. Pull out, wrap in aluminum foil and finish in the oven (according to him you won’t get any more smoke after you wrap so it makes sense in finishing in the oven). Leave in the oven until 205 at 225 as the temperature. Has anyone heard of this before? I am new to this forum and I know I can and will learn a lot. Thanks for any input.
> That's good.  I've found that if you do not run the pit temp too high, like 275 or less, and watch the pit temp with a separate probe, since the built in probes are usually not accurate, you should be OK.
> 
> Mike


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 8, 2020)

I have a pitboss Austin xl with over 400 cooks on it with not a single issue. Dont get frustrated. You are still learning the pit


----------



## brian985 (Jun 8, 2020)

You really don't want smoke. Its a clean my xl only smokes really when it starts up


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 8, 2020)

That's right Jake.  Once you work out any issues it has, and get a few cooks under your belt, you'll be happy.  Patience is the key.  I had a PB700 for 2 years, first year very few issues.  Second year a lot of issues.  Worked through them, etc.  Was worth it because the food from it tasted so good.

Mike


----------



## brian985 (Jun 9, 2020)

You want a thin blue smoke almost clear. Mine smokes every time the temp drops. I usually smoke on 225. On the down swing around 215ish the auger feeds and that's when I get some heavier smoke .


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 9, 2020)

If it's generating heat, it's burning pellets, period.
If it's burning pellets, the meat is getting smoked, period.
As stated above, lower set temps produce more visible smoke, higher temps less so.
I like to set mine at 200 for two hours to get a layer of smoke on the meat then jack it up to 350 (on briskets) to switch to hot and fast (from low and slow).


----------



## bregent (Jun 9, 2020)

>Leave in the oven until 205 at 225 as the temperature. 
>Has anyone heard of this before? 

I suggest not cooking to a specific internal temperature. Once the brisket reaches 190F, start probing it for tenderness.  Internal temperatures does not determine when  brisket is done, it only determines how fast it is becoming tender. I've had them finish as low as 190F and as high as 210F.


----------



## How2doit? (Jun 9, 2020)

bregent said:


> >Leave in the oven until 205 at 225 as the temperature.
> >Has anyone heard of this before?
> 
> I suggest not cooking to a specific internal temperature. Once the brisket reaches 190F, start probing it for tenderness.  Internal temperatures does not determine when  brisket is done, it only determines how fast it is becoming tender. I've had them finish as low as 190F and as high as 210F.


Wow. Every brisket reacts different. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 9, 2020)

Do you get the smoke when on low ( smoke ) setting ?
If it's extra smoke your after, I use a tube ( with pellet flavor choice ) in my 590 that I know will burn for 2 hrs. That is enough "extra" smoke for our liking, no matter how long the cook.


----------



## Kathleenmelissa (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi, Can you tell me which model you are using is electric or gas?


----------

